# Beaver question



## NDduckslayer (Nov 17, 2010)

Could a high power .22 cal. pellet rifle take down a beaver at less then 15 yards with a head shot? Because it will drop a muskrat stone dead. My rifle goes around 900fps with lead pellets. Thanks for info.

I know some of you say pellet rifles are not powerful but they are.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

It probably could...but... recovery might be an issue. Beavers can be tough to recover even when shot with a .22 rimfire......


----------



## Bajachris (Apr 9, 2012)

Your pellet rifle sounds powerful enough based on the info you gave.

The problem is pellets. They are generally much lighter than a .22 bullet.

You can find or order special heavy hunting pellets, it's hard to remember the names but I think, beeman kodiaks, diablo makes several. Get some of these heavy pellets and you'll have much better knock down power.

You can go to Air Guns of Arizona's website...lots of good info there.

I hope I helped.


----------

